# Birds in loft?



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

I have 8 homer pigeons that i got from a friend of my dads and have been raising them for around 8 months and the past month got a pair of capuche pigeons (sorry about the spelling ) I have them in a loft in my pheasant pen by themselves. I was wondering if i could put them with my homers and maybe at a later time with other fancy pigeons. The reason i am asking was i feel they might be warmer together than by themselves. Thanks for reading.

Ryan S.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yeah through them in the homer loft... all pigeons get along... even owls and show homers!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure you can put them in. Just make sure the two breeds don't breed together! 

(oh and, it's Capuchine  )


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Ryan, and welcome to the site. They should be able to get along, but of course every bird has an individual idea of how it should behave.  You probably know this, but you want to keep any new birds isolated from the others for at least two weeks. I would think they would do fine with the homers and/or other fancies. I would put them in when you have a few days to really keep an eye on them and make sure they're getting along. Some pigeons will get along fine with their flock, but take a particular dislike to a different bird when introduced, though usually this is not the case. They should be fine, and with you monitoring them, you'll know for sure. Good luck.


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the replies it really helps. 

Ryan S.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

They'll be fine but if they breed together you're gonna have some mighty interesting looking pigeons on your hands.


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I was planning on separating them once they started to breed. Just keeping them together now for each others body heat to stay a little warmer.


Ryan S.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Very good, usually a pigeon can keep itself pretty warm (when they poof all their feathers out and look like a puff ball) but if it gets cold i have seen 8 young birds in one perch before (if I still have the picture some where ill show you guys it was sooo funny) Back to business, so when are you planning to breed these guys?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Pigeons as a rule mate for life, so you may want to take into consideration that when you separate them it will be hard on them. Some people don't worry about that kind of thing but there it is. I have many mixed-breed babies who are lovely and wonderful pigeons. Some of the most interesting ones I have are mixed-breed.


----------

